# Nitecore EA4 Pioneer - Updated Switch Cover Material!



## Bigmac_79 (Jul 28, 2013)

As many of you know, Nitecore recently released their new 4xAA light, the EA4 Pioneer.





Unfortunately, we've had many reports of a failure of the switch cover. Apparently, when left in the car on a hot day, several members have returned to find the switch cover bubbled out or cracked. You can reference some of the reports here:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ed-Switch-Cover-on-Nitecore-EA4-Pix-Questions
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...e-EA4-Ballooned-Melted-switch-Repair-Write-Up
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...and-finish-flaws-(take-your-poll-here-)/page3

In response to this, Nitecore has started using a new switch material that should fix this problem. They sent me a sample EA4 with this new material, and told me the old material was TPR (I'm guessing thermoplastic rubber), and has been replaced by a silica material that can stand up to 200 degrees C. They've asked me to test it out, and post the results here. 

So, I'll start with the appearance of the switch cover before testing.











There is a blue LED indicator light that flashes underneath the switch cover so that the blue shines through. Here is a picture:





And here is a short video:



So, on to the testing. From what I've read, it seems the trouble happens when a person leaves the EA4 in an area where it's exposed to temperatures significantly above room temperature, most often in a closed car on a hot day (temperatures in there can reach 100 - 125 F pretty easily). This is pretty hot, but shouldn't cause trouble for a high-end flashlight. 

There is much speculation about what exactly causes the deformation of the switch cover. Here seem to be the main ideas:

-The heat softens the material and causes it to deform
-The change in temperature of the air inside the battery compartment causes it to raise in pressure, pushing out on the switch cover and causes it to deform
-The batteries in the battery compartment heat up and vent gas, causing a raise in pressure that pushes out on the switch cover and causes it to deform
-A combination of these factors

I think it's most likely a combination of these factors - the heat softened the material, and the rise in pressure inside the battery compartment pushed out on the now softened material. To test the new material, I'll try each of these in stages. I'll post the results as I go along.

Day One

For the first test, I left the EA4 in a hot car all day, with the battery cap removed so that no pressure would build up inside the battery compartment. (I placed it in an open contained to contain any mess  )





I don't have a way to measure the temperature inside the car, but it was very hot. About as hot as you expect a car to get on a hot day, or maybe a bit hotter. At the end of the day, I don't see any flaws in the switch cover.

Day Two

For the second test, I will leave the light in the car with the battery cap on, but no batteries in the light so that there is no possibility of gas venting from batteries. I will leave the light out of direct sunlight, so only heat from the air warms up the light.





At the end of the day, I can't find any flaws in the switch cover material.

Day Three

For this test, I will leave the light in the car with the battery cap on, but no batteries in the light so that there is no possibility of gas venting from batteries. I will leave the light in direct sunlight, so the air inside the battery compartment will be heating faster than that outside.





After the test I still couldn't see any damage to the switch cover.



Day Four

For this test, I will leave the light in the car with batteries in the compartment and the cap closed, using high quality NiMH batteries (little chance of gas venting).

(no picture)

At the end of the day, no change in the appearance of the switch cover material, it looks still in great condition.

Day Five

For this test, I will leave the light in the car with batteries in the compartment and the cap closed, using low quality alkaline batteries (higher chance of gas venting).

(no pictured)

At the end of the day, no change in appearance or performance. I filled up the sink and left it underwater for a while, no sign of watering entering so it seems to have maintained it's waterproofness.



*As of now, this test is considered compete.
*I'll be leaving the EA4 in my car as an emergency light, so it will be exposed to high heat for the rest of the summer. If you don't hear anything, assume no change in appearance or function.

Conclusions

I haven't heard from Nitecore how they plan to handle the situation for those who have had a failure of their switch cover, or for those who have the old switch cover material but no failure yet.

*EDIT 13 Aug 2013: 
<*I've asked Nitecore which serial numbers have the old and new switch material, and how they're handling the situation for those who have the old, and I received the following response:



Nitecore Marketing said:


> All the serial number begins with 307 (July 2013) are 100% renew the new material, the product gets in the market before July might be using the old material, but not all of them.
> 
> We will be happy to replace all the faulty material products, customers will only need to contact the dealer where they purchased, or email our customer service: [email protected], they will get a new EA4 for free.
> 
> ...



So, if your serial number starts with 307 you're safe, if not then you _might_ have the old material. It's hard to tell just looking at the pictures, but the new material is slightly less transparent and slightly grayer. If I can get a good side by side comparison picture I'll post it here. If you've got something that's not a 307 and you're unsure, you can contact Nitecore at that email address with your serial number and they should be able to look up which material it has. *>*

*EDIT 31 Aug 2013: 
<*The EA4 has passed all my tests, no discernible effects to the switch. I'll leave it in my car to continue to expose it to heat over time, but if you don't hear anything, that means there have been no problems. All that remains is to see Nitecore follow through on the replacement of faulty units, so if you have any stories on the outcome of your communications with Nitecore please share.*>*


----------



## texbaz (Jul 28, 2013)

I just hope they make replacement covers readily available, immediately. The switch cover issue keeps me from buying another Nitecore, solely on how they have handled this particular event. Good luck with the testing ill definetly be following this thread. Thanks


----------



## fireonhigh (Jul 28, 2013)

ive had this light for about 4 months, always kept in the house.i read all about the rubber switch, but i had kept the light in my truck for the past 2 weeks and the switch still hasnt warped, im in s.florida..i guess im lucky, but im sure it will expand sooner or later.nitecore will send out new caps hopefuly..i just went out to inspect it again,i havent used the light a real lot but it does seem with lots of clicks the rubber switch cover will wear out fast,the etching is almost gone on the rubber,they need to get this mess straight.


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 28, 2013)

I have always wondered if this issue would happen to the EA8 Caveman. I don't leave the EA8 in a car but I am in a tropical environment where it is hot throughout the year. I can't help feeling that the rubber switch seems to be getting softer now over the last few months. Maybe it's just a psychological perception after reading all these reports on the EA4?


----------



## __philippe (Jul 28, 2013)

Bigmac,

Good to hear your detailed plans for testing out Nitecore new silica-based EA4 switch cover material.

I would like to suggest one additional step to your planned testing phases:


Flashlight left in car with batteries, tail cap closed,* light switched ON*.
(Switched ON tests ideally repeated over several consecutive runs, each cycling to the next higher brightness level available)

Thank for volunteering to carry out this elaborate test.

__philippe


----------



## mhanlen (Jul 28, 2013)

I haven't experienced any problems with mine yet, but these reports have me worried. I think I'm more worried that the switch might deteriorate slightly after my warranty period and the light will no longer be waterproof. 

I would assume that a cracked switch would compromise the waterproof rating of the light. Can anyone confirm if I am correct in assuming this?


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Jul 29, 2013)

Well, I had to use my van yesterday, so the temperature in it didn't really get hot enough to consider it a completed test. I'll be running the same test again today with the light sealed up but no batteries inside.



__philippe said:


> Bigmac,
> 
> Good to hear your detailed plans for testing out Nitecore new silica-based EA4 switch cover material.
> 
> ...



Certainly a good idea, though I hope nobody but me every actually does that to their light, leaving it on in a sealed vehicle during the heat of the day! This is probably possible for all modes but the Turbo mode, the heat buildup there would likely damage the emitter before anything happened to the switch cover, and while I want to test the light, I'd rather not destroy it if I can avoid it 



mhanlen said:


> I haven't experienced any problems with mine yet, but these reports have me worried. I think I'm more worried that the switch might deteriorate slightly after my warranty period and the light will no longer be waterproof.
> 
> I would assume that a cracked switch would compromise the waterproof rating of the light. Can anyone confirm if I am correct in assuming this?



I haven't actually held one in hand with a cracked switch so I don't know the exact nature of the problem, but yes, if the cracks go all the way through, the waterproofing will be compromised.


----------



## mhanlen (Jul 29, 2013)

Bigmac_79 said:


> Well, I had to use my van yesterday, so the temperature in it didn't really get hot enough to consider it a completed test. I'll be running the same test again today with the light sealed up but no batteries inside.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for doing these tests, and the answer to the question. This is probably the only light I own that I haven't disassembled- mostly because I'm afraid to damage anything.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 29, 2013)

I have two EA4's, each have a different type of switch cover material but I cannot say what type for sure. I cooked both in my Jeep on a 98°F day for 9 hours and had no problems. Since then, they've been in an out of the heat seeing regular use. Still no issues.


----------



## __philippe (Jul 29, 2013)

Bigmac_79 said:


> Certainly a good idea, though I hope nobody but me every actually does that to their light, leaving it on in a sealed vehicle during the heat of the day! This is _*probably possible for all modes but the Turbo mode*_, the heat buildup there would likely damage the emitter before anything happened to the switch cover, and while I want to test the light, I'd rather not destroy it if I can avoid it


_*Bigmac,

*_Quite understand your reluctance to test the EA4 with full Turbo mode ON for any lenght of time !

The reason I suggested a test with "light ON" is this nagging suspicion of mine about poor heatsinking being a plausible suspect for excessive internal heat generation, hence leading to cell venting and build up of internal pressure, finally leading to switch cover melting / ballooning / disintegration.

Such an extreme temperature test, if passed succesfully, would put my "catastrophic chain reaction" theory to rest once for all....

Thanks again for conducting your investigations. 

__philippe


----------



## Racer (Jul 29, 2013)

Please let us know what Nitecore comes up with for the existing owners. I've left the cap on mine partially unscrewed and I'm scared to take it anywhere because I don't want to melt the switch cover. I bought my EA4 for camping but it sits in a drawer. I'm also waiting to see what they do before I update my own review. So far it doesn't seem like they are being very proactive.


----------



## vermeire (Aug 2, 2013)

Any more test results. Looking forward to seeing if the new material fixes this problem. It's going on a week since I contacted Illuminationsupply.com about my cover expanding a bit. Kind of disappointed that I haven't heard back from them.....


----------



## LightOnAHill (Aug 2, 2013)

I would think that as a design defect, if the light fails to serve its intended and reasonable function, and can no longer work in its advertised function (such as remain waterproof or have a switch that works) then the buyer is out of a light and that would be property damage resulting from the design defect, which property damage would be a loss to the buyer, which loss resulting from the design defect creates a liability against the designing company and a claim for recovery of the liability.

thus, in my reasoning (without extensive research and without applying the specific state laws of the buyers) the designing company would be responsible to extinguish the buyers claim in some reasonable manner -- replacement or payment of money to relieve the property damages.

in some states that have adopted the UCC (uniform commercial code), if the designing company refuses to extinguish the claim by reasonable manner after a written demand requesting such, litigation would be appropriate and the designing company would most likely be required to pay attorney fees incurred by the buyer to pursue the claim in court.

therefore, it is in the designing company's best interests to properly and reasonable take care of all the buyers who purchased the light with the design defect.


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Aug 2, 2013)

I've been out of town, and I will be until Tuesday. Testing will resume then if we have hot weather. (It's been unseasonably cool most of this week :shrug: )

Sent from my mobile device. Please excuse brevity and typos.


----------



## markr6 (Aug 2, 2013)

Bigmac_79 said:


> It's been unseasonably cool most of this week :shrug:



It sure has been cool. I have been beating up both my EA4s pretty good, _trying _to get the switch cover to fail. Still no issues!


----------



## SCEMan (Aug 2, 2013)

I only use my EA4W for nightly walks/hikes so I'll most likely not encounter any temperature-related switch cover issues, but thanks to all for continuing to research & test this condition.
I'd love to see Nitecore issue an upgraded switch cover to all potential SN# owners. I really love the UI/feature set of the EA4 and see nothing else I'd replace it with at this time.


----------



## __philippe (Aug 2, 2013)

SCEMan said:


> ...I'd love to see Nitecore issue an upgraded switch cover to all potential SN# owners...


Issuing a new, upgraded switch cover to current EA4 owners is all very well in theory, provided the existing switch cover could actually be swapped easily in the field for a new one by users themselves, without risk of damaging any parts of the underlying switch in the process. 

In the unlikely event that's indeed the route Nitecore intends to follow, the least they could do will be to publish some kind of illustrated how-to guide (video?) to perform the switch cover swap.

I really question whether the switch assembly would remain waterproof following such a user-implemented repair in the field, if at all feasible.

More likely, defective lights will have to be recalled by the manufacturer for a factory repair, or replaced by the dealer (at manufacturer's expense).

__philippe


----------



## SCEMan (Aug 2, 2013)

Supplying a "corrected" switch cover to those willing to perform the replacement (looks pretty straightforward from the posts I've seen) steps, would be the least Nitecore should do. Obviously, they should establish a return/replacement program at the dealer level for failed switch issues... 



__philippe said:


> Issuing a new, upgraded switch cover to current EA4 owners is all very well in theory, provided the existing switch cover could actually be swapped easily in the field for a new one by users themselves, without risk of damaging any parts of the underlying switch in the process.
> 
> In the unlikely event that's indeed the route Nitecore intends to follow, the least they could do will be to publish some kind of illustrated how-to guide (video?) to perform the switch cover swap.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Ok, so I'm back in town, and rainy all week, so no relevant tests possible. 

It's weird to find myself wishing for hot days. :shrug:


----------



## rpm00 (Aug 8, 2013)

I was beginning to think the water testing got you electrocuted...  Still looking forward to these tests!


----------



## Streamer (Aug 9, 2013)

Bigmac_79 said:


> As many of you know, Nitecore recently released their new 4xAA light, the EA4 Pioneer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Aug 9, 2013)

Streamer said:


> My switch boot looks exactly like the one pictured here. What does the old one look like? Is there a difference? I didn't purchase my Ea4 from first or second batch in US but waited until FastTech had them for sale.



When I look at them side by side in real life, the new switch looks slightly grayer and slightly less transparent, but I'm not a good enough photographer to capture it in a picture. I think the only way to know for sure is by the serial number. The sn of my old version is 3062783520096, the sn of my new version is 30730852001. I don't know where the cutoff is.


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Aug 11, 2013)

Updated


----------



## CarpentryHero (Aug 11, 2013)

I hope the new switch boot works out, I've for two ea4's that I've taken out of edc rotation so that the boots don't melt, and an ea8 that has softened and ballooned slightly when I forgot it in my truck for a get days. It still functions but its now out of rotation and hopefully stays working. 
Do we need to contact Nitecore to get the new switch boot ? And will it be easy to install ?


----------



## __philippe (Aug 12, 2013)

CarpentryHero said:


> I hope the new switch boot works out, I've for two ea4's that I've taken out of edc rotation so that the boots don't melt, and an ea8 that has softened and ballooned slightly when I forgot it in my truck for a get days. It still functions but its now out of rotation and hopefully stays working.
> Do we need to contact Nitecore to get the new switch boot ?_* And will it be easy to install ?*_



That's the 55.99 $ question, and I fear the answer is _*NO*_.

__philippe


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Aug 13, 2013)

I've updated the OP with some good news, and I'll add it here so you don't have to scroll back up 



Nitecore Marketing said:


> All the serial number begins with 307 (July 2013) are 100% renew the new material, the product gets in the market before July might be using the old material, but not all of them.
> 
> We will be happy to replace all the faulty material products, customers will only need to contact the dealer where they purchased, or email our customer service: [email protected], they will get a new EA4 for free.
> 
> ...


----------



## mhanlen (Aug 13, 2013)

Bigmac_79 said:


> I've updated the OP with some good news, and I'll add it here so you don't have to scroll back up


 Thanks for the update. Email sent! I wonder how difficult it will be and where I have to ship the light.


----------



## markr6 (Aug 13, 2013)

Bigmac_79 said:


> I've updated the OP with some good news, and I'll add it here so you don't have to scroll back up



Great news, thanks Bigmac! I have a 302xx and 212xx, but I'm not sure I'll bother with replacements. With my luck, I'll end up with a rattle, tint, or some other issue.


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Aug 13, 2013)

mhanlen said:


> Thanks for the update. Email sent! I wonder how difficult it will be and where I have to ship the light.



Be sure to let us know how smoothly the process goes :thumbsup:


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Aug 13, 2013)

markr6 said:


> Great news, thanks Bigmac!



You're welcome!



> I have a 302xx and 212xx, but I'm not sure I'll bother with replacements. With my luck, I'll end up with a rattle, tint, or some other issue.



Lol, yeah, you might be able to just not bother unless/until there is a failure.


----------



## markr6 (Aug 13, 2013)

Bigmac_79 said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, yeah, you might be able to just not bother unless/until there is a failure.



I emailed them anyway just to see what the deal is


----------



## mhanlen (Aug 13, 2013)

Bigmac_79 said:


> Be sure to let us know how smoothly the process goes :thumbsup:


 Count on it!


----------



## reppans (Aug 13, 2013)

Now that's a stand-up response... Nice job Nitecore!


----------



## mhanlen (Aug 14, 2013)

FYI, anyone who's looking to use the bad switch cover replacement program... have your serial # and a pic of the switch ready to go because customer service will probably ask for it.


----------



## markr6 (Aug 14, 2013)

I gave them my serial numbers. I told them everything was fine so far with no apparent issues. They said to keep using it and to contact them again if a problem comes up. They said there's an 18 month warranty...if I have problems after that, I don't care...I'm using these things!


----------



## mhanlen (Aug 14, 2013)

Don't get me wrong... I like this light... but I find it a little irritating that we shouldn't open the light ourselves. Like all rubber switch covers it will wear out, or get pierced on something during normal use. I for one, would like to be able to replace something simple like a switch cover- like you can on most lights- without having to ship it off to the manufacturer. Out of curiosity has anyone opened this light? Nitecore makes it sound like you'll cause irreparable damage to the light if you open it. Is this true? I'd do it, but it ain't exactly a budget light (at least for me anyway).


----------



## __philippe (Aug 14, 2013)

mhanlen said:


> Don't get me wrong... I like this light... but I find it a little irritating that we shouldn't open the light ourselves. Like all rubber switch covers it will wear out, or get pierced on something during normal use. I for one, would like to be able to replace something simple like a switch cover- like you can on most lights- without having to ship it off to the manufacturer. Out of curiosity has anyone opened this light? _*Nitecore makes it sound like you'll cause irreparable damage to the light if you open it*_. Is this true? I'd do it, but it ain't exactly a budget light (at least for me anyway).



One might not cause irreparable damage, but consider:







Replacing the switch cover involves nothing less than a complete EA4 tear-down, for the switch needs to be reached 
from the inside (see the cutaway diagram for reference), and requires performing the following steps:


unscrewing the bezel retaining ring, hopefully without marring the finely polished finish
removing the coated lens, taking extreme care NOT to touch the very sensitive anti-glare coating
removing the reflector, taking extreme care NOT to touch the extremely delicate inside treated surface
removing the emitter PCB
removing the delicate electronics driver + switch assembly
removing the old switch cover

then, in reverse order
installing the new switch cover in its retaining groove
replacing the electronics driver + switch assembly
replacing the emitter PCB
replacing the reflector
replacing the coated protective lens
screwing back the retaining bezel ring

...all of that while making sure NO speck of dust gets inside and NO fingerprints get on any parts, 
especially the reflector and lens. 

Not undoable, but a rather meticulous endeavour, probably best avoided by the faint of heart, 
if you intend to keep your light in factory-pristine condition...

Cheers,

__philippe

PS #1
Probably forgot sundry insulating gaskets and waterproofing O-Rings in the above step-by-step enumeration... 

PS #2
Of course, the DIY easy way out, aka "The Simple Solution", would be to grab forcefully the old switch cover from OUTSIDE with finely pointed pliers, 
pulling it out to probable destruction, and hoping against hope the new switch cover could somehow be gently persuaded to reintegrate its retaining 
groove from the outside, WITHOUT inflicting any material damage in the process....:thinking:


----------



## Divine_Madcat (Aug 14, 2013)

Having done just that, it is not a hard procedure. Took all of 5 min to yank out

Figures .. I am really SOL now. Having never heard back from CS, I already replaced the switch myself. If they want to see the failing switch in the light.. nice..


----------



## mhanlen (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks for the replies philippe and Divine. I am waiting to hear back from them after sending the proper photos. Can't say if my switch is covered by their replacement or not, until I hear back from them.


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Aug 14, 2013)

Yes, I'm not surprised Nitecore doesn't recommend taking it apart yourself. It's pretty standard for any company that sells electronic equipment, if you open it up in any way it's not designed for the user to open up for normal operation, it voids the warranty.


----------



## __philippe (Aug 15, 2013)

*Nitecore EA4 tear-down

*For the benefit of those brave souls contemplating DIY surgery, here is an illustration of the parts inventory
you will be faced with after tearing down the guts of your pet EA4...






picture courtesy Old-Lumens

Cheers,

__philippe


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Aug 15, 2013)

__philippe said:


> *Nitecore EA4 tear-down
> 
> *For the benefit of those brave souls contemplating DIY surgery, here is an illustration of the parts inventory
> you will be faced with after tearing down the guts of your pet EA4...
> ...



Nice!


----------



## __philippe (Aug 15, 2013)

*Nitecore EA4 head tear-down
*
This second illustration, where only the flashlight's head components are displayed, 
might be more relevant as an accurate, head-specific EA4 tear-down reference:





picture courtesy JP modder Katokichi

Cheers,

__philippe


----------



## Verndog (Aug 15, 2013)

Divine_Madcat said:


> Having done just that, it is not a hard procedure. Took all of 5 min to yank out
> 
> Figures .. I am really SOL now. Having never heard back from CS, I already replaced the switch myself. If they want to see the failing switch in the light.. nice..



Not SOL, Give them the serial number and download a pic, or use your old pic...done deal.:thumbsup:


----------



## Divine_Madcat (Aug 15, 2013)

Verndog said:


> Not SOL, Give them the serial number and download a pic, or use your old pic...done deal.:thumbsup:



Am i going to be expected to send my EA4 back though? If so, i am still SOL. Anyone hear anything more from them?


----------



## mhanlen (Aug 16, 2013)

Nope, haven't heard a peep since I sent in the appropriate photos.


----------



## Divine_Madcat (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks.. i guess i will keep an eye on things and see what they say..


----------



## mhanlen (Aug 21, 2013)

Still nothing from them after I sent the replay email with photos. They don't seem very serious about this if it's taken this long to get back to me. Good luck everyone else.


----------



## Divine_Madcat (Aug 21, 2013)

At least you got a reply. I got jack squat when i first sent an email about my problems....


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Aug 24, 2013)

Hmmm.... I wonder what's going on, Nitecore has always been very responsive in my experience.


----------



## Divine_Madcat (Aug 31, 2013)

Any updates guys?


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Aug 31, 2013)

I haven't heard anything from Nitecore about when they're going to take care of everyone who needs a replacement.

As for the testing, the EA4 lives in my car now and it's been pretty hot, but no trouble yet.


----------



## texbaz (Sep 1, 2013)

Bought my EA4 from one of the supporters here on the forum. Told them about the switch boot issue. They issued me an RMA# and they are sending it back for Warranty repair. That was 2 weeks ago so, i'm sure it will be at least a month more like two before I'll see it again.

Yeah I'm sure most of us can repair it. But, then we loose a feature from the translucent material of the boot which is part of the reason I purchased this light.


----------



## Capolini (Sep 14, 2013)

Bigmac_79 said:


> As many of you know, Nitecore recently released their new 4xAA light, the EA4 Pioneer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*THANK YOU VERY MUCH!!!! For your time, review and great information!!

I am so glad I found the other threads that lead me to yours!!

I am fortunate[from your tests and Nitecores serial # data] that my first 3 numbers are "307"!!

I just got mine 9 days ago. I am still keeping it out of a hot car!! However, I am glad that yours passed all the tests!

Thanks again! *:thumbsup:

*Ciao,,,Roberto,,,"Capo di Capo" "KEEP LIGHTING UP THE DARKNESS"*

*P.S. I hope all the people who got the defective switches DO GET A BRAND NEW EA4 FROM NITECORE! THEY DESERVE IT!*


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Sep 14, 2013)

I bought my Nitecore EA4 from Amazon on Aug.30,2013.

I'm hoping mine doesn't have the defective switch.


How do I find out the serial number of my light?


----------



## __philippe (Sep 15, 2013)

AMD64Blondie said:


> How do I find out the serial number of my light?


Grab a magnifying glass and check for the serial number engraved in microscopic characters alongside the EA4's circumference,
midway between bezel and tail ends.

__philippe


----------



## Capolini (Sep 15, 2013)

AMD64Blondie said:


> I bought my Nitecore EA4 from Amazon on Aug.30,2013.
> 
> I'm hoping mine doesn't have the defective switch.
> 
> ...



Yes, the magnifying glass is a good idea!! They are small numbers where phillippe described.

My guess is that you will be ok! If it starts with "307" you should be fine! I bought mine a few days after you, also on Amazon from the dealer "Illumination Supply" for $53.00!

*Ciao,,,Roberto,,,"Capo di Capo" "KEEP LIGHTING UP THE DARKNESS"*


----------



## mhanlen (Sep 16, 2013)

Divine_Madcat said:


> Any updates guys?



Never heard a single peep from them. My light came up with another problem though. It sat outside in two brief rainstorms during camping, and the modes were all screwy. I RMA'd it back to the place I ordered it, and they should be refunding me a credit in a day or two. I will not be replacing it with another Nitecore. The combination of the silence in customer service and it not being able to survive a bit of rain sealed it's fate. Hope everyone else's experience is better.


----------



## Capolini (Sep 16, 2013)

mhanlen said:


> Never heard a single peep from them. My light came up with another problem though. It sat outside in two brief rainstorms during camping, and the modes were all screwy. I RMA'd it back to the place I ordered it, and they should be refunding me a credit in a day or two. I will not be replacing it with another Nitecore. The combination of the silence in customer service and it not being able to survive a bit of rain sealed it's fate. Hope everyone else's experience is better.



Sorry to hear that and I do not blame you one bit for not wanting another Nitecore product! 

Was yours LESS than 14 days old?

From what I read previously I knew it was a risk to buy this light.I got it for $53.00. I would NEVER buy any of there other products because I feel they are way overpriced compounded by the lousy warranty and customer service!

On another Nitecore thread, I tried to emphasize how Nitecore products are "Overpriced" in regards to the competition. I only mentioned output[cd's, lumens and PBI]This other person responded with some other valid points. Then I responded with Warranty and customer service!! From what I have read, NITECORE SUCKS in that regard! 14 after you receive their light it is off to China for repair!

Fenix has a GREAT repair/return/warranty policy done here in the U.S.A. with Three locations. I have had some minor issues with the TK-75 and Fenix outfitters has been more than accommodating. Got a free brand NEW replacement for my original one that was only 8 months old!


----------



## Divine_Madcat (Sep 16, 2013)

mhanlen said:


> Never heard a single peep from them. My light came up with another problem though. It sat outside in two brief rainstorms during camping, and the modes were all screwy. I RMA'd it back to the place I ordered it, and they should be refunding me a credit in a day or two. I will not be replacing it with another Nitecore. The combination of the silence in customer service and it not being able to survive a bit of rain sealed it's fate. Hope everyone else's experience is better.


Bummer, but not surprising. I am glad i fixed the light, and hope it keeps working, but Nitecore (along with EagleTac) are for sure off my list... 
And no, i never heard anything myself.. great customer service indeed.


----------



## mhanlen (Sep 16, 2013)

Capolini said:


> Sorry to hear that and I do not blame you one bit for not wanting another Nitecore product!
> 
> Was yours LESS than 14 days old?
> 
> ...



Nope I bought mine in May I believe. I purchased it from Fasttech, and they told me to send it back. They have a US address, and refund shipping, so I'm not out anything. I was honest with them, and so they said they'll give me a store credit. I liked the light, but I don't want to rely on a product that I need to perform outdoors and in the elements that clearly isn't up to task.



Divine_Madcat said:


> Bummer, but not surprising. I am glad i fixed the light, and hope it keeps working, but Nitecore (along with EagleTac) are for sure off my list...
> And no, i never heard anything myself.. great customer service indeed.




Oh well, hopefully you bought it from a dealer who honors the manufacturer warranty on behalf of Nitecore.


----------



## Divine_Madcat (Sep 17, 2013)

mhanlen said:


> Nope I bought mine in May I believe. I purchased it from Fasttech, and they told me to send it back. They have a US address, and refund shipping, so I'm not out anything. I was honest with them, and so they said they'll give me a store credit. I liked the light, but I don't want to rely on a product that I need to perform outdoors and in the elements that clearly isn't up to task.
> 
> 
> Oh well, hopefully you bought it from a dealer who honors the manufacturer warranty on behalf of Nitecore.




Got it from Amazon, but it was just about when it was released... i am way past Amazon giving me any service on this..


----------



## Gene (Sep 21, 2013)

Any more updates?


----------



## subwoofer (Sep 26, 2013)

I've seen the odd query about the EA8 switch, but no confirmation about if any EA8s ever used the old switch cover or if NITECORE learnt from the EA4 and all EA8s use the new type material. Does anyone know?


----------



## xed888 (Sep 26, 2013)

subwoofer said:


> I've seen the odd query about the EA8 switch, but no confirmation about if any EA8s ever used the old switch cover or if NITECORE learnt from the EA4 and all EA8s use the new type material. Does anyone know?



My EA8 switch is cracking so I assume its of the old version (ie same as the EA4 switch cover)


----------



## subwoofer (Sep 26, 2013)

xed888 said:


> My EA8 switch is cracking so I assume its of the old version (ie same as the EA4 switch cover)



Oh dear, bad news. I have emailed NITECORE hoping they can indicate serial numbers that should be OK. Mine starts 302, what about yours?


----------



## xed888 (Sep 26, 2013)

where do you find the number pls?


----------



## subwoofer (Sep 26, 2013)

xed888 said:


> where do you find the number pls?



On the battery tube near the head there should be a serial number in small text.


----------



## xed888 (Sep 26, 2013)

subwoofer said:


> On the battery tube near the head there should be a serial number in small text.



302


----------



## subwoofer (Sep 27, 2013)

xed888 said:


> My EA8 switch is cracking so I assume its of the old version (ie same as the EA4 switch cover)



Nitecore have just replied to me to state I should not worry as they have no problems to report regarding the EA8's switch. Hmmm, not sure I am convinced.


----------



## xed888 (Sep 27, 2013)

subwoofer said:


> Nitecore have just replied to me to state I should not worry as they have no problems to report regarding the EA8's switch. Hmmm, not sure I am convinced.



Hmm should I get my warranty covered by them then?


----------



## subwoofer (Sep 27, 2013)

xed888 said:


> Hmm should I get my warranty covered by them then?



If you can be bothered, maybe email them a picture of the switch (also can you post it here too?), and see what they have to say for themselves.


----------



## xed888 (Sep 27, 2013)

I have sent them an email. thanks subbie!


----------



## Capolini (Oct 12, 2013)

Do we need to contact Nitecore to get the new switch boot ? And will it be easy to install ?[/QUOTE]

Disregard this!! My copy/paste/quote failed!


----------



## hurld (Oct 18, 2013)

I love my new Ea8 which has the same switch cover. Has anyone heard of issues with the cover in it? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ven (Oct 19, 2013)

My ea4 starts with 308 and my ea8 starts with 307,both look similar apart from colour,ea4 looks grey,ea8 looks a dark grey/almost black

Pics say a 1000 words
Left is the ea4




Side views
ea4





ea8




Sorry pics not best as on iphoney


----------



## hurld (Oct 19, 2013)

So the gray switch is the new and improved?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ven (Oct 19, 2013)

Well that i can only assume going off serial code and from what i have read here.......

308........... and its been in UK for about 5 days,so not sure how long its been in stock before sending to me.Have nothing to compare to tbh apart from pics here.

It is lighter than the ea8 one(pic is not best and actually exaggerates difference),if the ea8 switch is the same as the old ea4 switch i dont know on that.Both are a few days old to me, so presuming newish models from stock.


----------



## hurld (Oct 19, 2013)

Thanks Ven, I just checked my Ea8 which I got about 2 weeks ago. Serial # starts with 309, and the switch looks dark gray, so who knows. I hope it lasts because I really like this torch!





Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## markr6 (Oct 19, 2013)

I don't have the updated material, but it appears Nitecore already made two completely different switches and cover material before this third revision.

(Left: EA4w preordered at initial release. Right: EA4 purchased pre-owned)

212 is much quieter, curved a bit and has a better feel to it. Notice the sloppy quality of the 302 model. It looks really loose on the right, but this zoomed in pic makes it look worse than it really is. 






Here's a video comparing the click of the switch. 302___ very loud; 212__ nice and quiet!



And a comparison of the blue switch light. The newer light on the right is more transparent and has the quicker "strobe" flash compared to the older 1 second on/1 second off. This is the only thing I dislike since it drains the battery quicker.




"

And before anyone suggests it, the 212___ sample switch is NOT bloated. The photo simply exaggerates the curvature. Also FYI, they both say "EA4" on the body, but one is in fact an EA4W. Nitecore changed this soon after release.


----------



## Tac Gunner (Oct 21, 2013)

I have already had Battery Junction replace my first EA4W for a ballooned switch and now the switch on my replacement light is beginning to crack. The S/N of my replacement light is before 307, don't have it handy so not exactly sure what it is. I know that the updated switch cover is supposed to be better and not break but after two lights I am becoming leary of EDCing the light. The first switch was my fault for exposing the light to heat but this second light that isn't 3.5 months old is wearing out from just normal use. I use a flashlight quite a bit and on a regular bases in all kinds of weather and environments and I need a light that works. Not sure what light to go to now, really like the 4AA platform


----------



## ven (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks for the video markr6,however to confuse things a little more both my switches make a clicking sound(both sound same to be exact),would not describe quiet and tbh never noticed till i tried it just now...

Tac- I certainly would not say your fault for exposing as it just should not occur in the first place,poor materials/design by nitecore is at fault not you.I would be returning the light again and ask for a new model now rather than a replacement as it cant be guaranteed its a "new type" switch.............if there is one.

What does appear is there are several types,or maybe we all got a custom flashlight......
I am with you,i love this little flashlight,just dont give up yet,no point in having an led that lasts 20yrs when a button lasts 3 months.More the principle as you invested in their product,all you want back is one fit for purpose.Just my opinion as i would return again,if not happy after that i would be seeking money back.
Good luck


----------



## OldGreyDog (Oct 21, 2013)

My own EA4, purchased in May this year, online from the far east has a 301xxxxx etc number and the switch cover is still intact and not deformed in any way I can see. It is the 'darker' colour variety. After seeing the problems with these lights I emailed Nitecore Service and received a reply within 48 hours, advising that if its ok and working, continue to use it and that it has an 18 months guarantee. They also advised that if the switch cover fails, I should contact them again and provide a photograph of the problem.

Fact is that I like the light, and would be willing to change the rubber button myself if necessary. However I bought my EA4 before (I think) these problems started to appear, or perhaps here in the UK where the weather is generally a bit (well quite a lot) cooler, there have been fewer problems with the switch covers on these lights. One thing is for certain - I would not have bought it if I had known about the switches failing. I'll post agin if I have problems with this one....


----------



## ven (Oct 21, 2013)

Maybe down to different batches,early batches sent out,some could be still in storage possibly........All i can say is to touch both the buttons feel good enough quality on the ea4 and ea8.Both have same click noise,both look same apart from a different shade.Feel of the button is firm,more plastic than rubber,not spongy or soft,no movement in the material its made of like you get in a typical tail switch flex.Does not appear the type to melt or soften easy within reason if that makes sense.


----------



## swan (Oct 21, 2013)

I have an early example 211 serial number which shows no sign of failure and is a great light. I use the light most nights [eneloops only] and tend to keep all my purchases and not sell them. So i wish nitecore would make the rubber boots available for sale and it would least help us out. My little ec1 has a spare switch facia [excellent] cmon nitecore.


----------



## hurld (Oct 21, 2013)

I agree make these available for sale so we can all order a few extra to have on hand and use the light without worrying about it. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## pops1368 (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi,

This May have already been answered, but where do I find the serial number??


Thanks


----------



## swan (Oct 22, 2013)

pops1368 said:


> Hi,
> 
> This May have already been answered, but where do I find the serial number??
> 
> ...


 opposite switch[180 deg] first 3 numbers on mine 211=[2] 2012 [11] november -martin.


----------



## Dirtbasher (Oct 25, 2013)

Tac Gunner said:


> I have already had Battery Junction replace my first EA4W for a ballooned switch and now the switch on my replacement light is beginning to crack. The S/N of my replacement light is before 307, don't have it handy so not exactly sure what it is. I know that the updated switch cover is supposed to be better and not break but after two lights I am becoming leary of EDCing the light. The first switch was my fault for exposing the light to heat but this second light that isn't 3.5 months old is wearing out from just normal use. I use a flashlight quite a bit and on a regular bases in all kinds of weather and environments and I need a light that works. Not sure what light to go to now, really like the 4AA platform



Get a Sunwayman D40A, much much better , also has a decent set of user modes, one being moonlight mode, my EA4 is relegated to closet duty,


----------



## mikekoz (Oct 25, 2013)

I have three EA4's and have not had issues, but they are just used around the house and are not exposed to extreme temperatures. I wonder if there is something one can put on the switch to prevent it from cracking, sort of like when you put Armorall on your car seats. It would be something that coats and maybe moistens or protects the rubber. This may sound like a silly question, but it just popped into my head and I thought I would share it!!


----------



## hurld (Oct 25, 2013)

Curious, when the switch does crack or balloon does it actually stop working altogether?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mikekoz (Oct 25, 2013)

mikekoz said:


> I have three EA4's and have not had issues, but they are just used around the house and are not exposed to extreme temperatures. I wonder if there is something one can put on the switch to prevent it from cracking, sort of like when you put Armorall on your car seats. It would be something that coats and maybe moistens or protects the rubber. This may sound like a silly question, but it just popped into my head and I thought I would share it!!





I just read an article online that said 100% silicone spray is good for this. Does anybody have any experience using it on other rubber parts?


----------



## ven (Oct 25, 2013)

I use silicon spray but not for this purpose,its great for window runners if get an issue where your elec windows start to slow near top(got wind deflectors on mine so helped there)....
Only slight issue i can see is the rubber itself may not be penetrated as its water proof.It will coat it but for how long and it may wear thin(pun intended) with it coming off on your finger...........just thoughts and maybe worth a try,wont do any damage anyway and preserve rubber till it wears off.


----------



## praise (Nov 25, 2013)

Just got my Nitecore EA4 two days ago for 52 dollars on Amazon by an Edison Bright company and my serial number starts with 311. It is my first I guess high-end flashlight, really dig it though. The side with the Nitecore site and rohs/ce is placed differently than from there and many other pictures I seen.

Here's a couple of pictures taken from my galaxy s3.


----------



## goomashoom (May 28, 2014)

In November 2013, I noticed that the button on my first EA4 (purchased in Feb 2013) had "ballooned up" because I had just purchased my 2nd EA4 and the button was "flat" on it. I immediately contacted Illumination Supply, and they did a simple exchange for me under warranty. Great service and warranty. I now have two EA4's with flat buttons and couldn't be happier. What a great flashlight!


----------

